# Shortening a Beretta stock



## mark29860 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a Beretta 390 with a synthetic stock I want to put either a kick eez or limbsaver pad on it problem is it will be to long, when you cut the stock I don't know if there will be anything to screw the pad to how bout if you cut the stock and put a slip on pad would that work. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RWK (Jan 10, 2010)

I've got the same problem, hopefully we get some answers.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 10, 2010)

If you only want to shorten the stock enough to make up for the difference in a recoil pad, there should be enough of the plastic anchor left in the stock to reattach the recoil pad.
If there is not you can simply get some plastic rod and epoxy it in the stock to act as a place for your screws to attach.

You can also cut a piece of wood to the inside dimension of the stock and epoxy it in place and just screw the pad into it. Be sure to make a hole in the center to remove your stock bolt if you need to.
Also be aware if you cut ANY of of the stock thye contour will change and the butt pad will not fir without cutting it down.
This is why the shops charge so much for this job.
I did a Remington 870 using only a hack saw and hand power tools to reshape the recoil pad and it came out fine. A belt sander would make it so much easier.
Good luck!


----------



## sureshot375 (Jan 10, 2010)

had bob sims in palmeto do one for me several years ago, he used expoxy to build up an area to attach the screw to.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 10, 2010)

One way is to cut the stock, then make a wooden plug out of plywood that fits the cavity in the stock, as suggested above.  Glue that in and mount the pad.  I've seen several Kick Eez mounted that way and you can't tell that the stock has been modified.

If you cut the stock and use a slip on, you still have to finish the butt to make it look decent.


----------

